# SOFTEN Mini's ride, TALLEST tires that'll fit?



## BladeRunnerrr (Jun 28, 2009)

Off the bat, I'm sure many people are wondering why I would buy a Mini if I wanted a soft ride. Short answer, I won the car. It's fantastic in many ways, and has been a incredible car over the last year, especially when gas hit $4 a gallon. Always gets smiles and admiring looks in shiny black.

BUT, the ride in this car is so rough that I get complaints from passengers, my back, and my fillings!

Also, being a convertible, the harsh impact of manhole covers and potholes loosens the inherently more "flexy" body...I feel like the car is slowly being jarred to pieces.

It is a 2007 converible with nearly every option (except supercharger). I'm not sure about the "sport suspension"...any easy way to know if you have that?

The tires are 195/55/16, runflat of course. I was told that if I had runflats that I didn't have a spare. Literally a year after getting the car, after a late night session with the driving manual textbook, I decided to double check with a flashlight, and oila, I have DO have a spare also attached under the car. So I'm not worried about losing the runflats since I have a spare.

I know switching to regular tires will help the ride (but how much?) which it's ready for since the runflats are already used up with 15k miles on them. Runflats were a good idea on paper....

*What I want to know is, how HIGH a profile tire can I fit on this car?* I never liked the steamroller look of low profile tires, and not worried about super sharp handling. (Looking for more of a "touring" experience if possible.)

Luckily they are 16", so maybe I can get some decently tall sidewalls? I want to stick with the factory wheels.

Oh, and hopefully can still use the tire pressure monitor...the valve stems are rubbery like any other tire, so I think I read that meant that you don't have to do anything special when changing tires (as opposed to the newer system). I don't want to have an angry yellow light in my cluster all the time!

Thanks!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Is your car the newest generation (R56) or the prior generation (R53) MINI? 2007 if memory serves was the previous generation MINI for the convertible. If the R53, then there are solutions to the ride harshness. First off, it is time to lose the RFTs. I would go to a 16 inch non-RFT. My car (2005 non convertible R53) has Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S in 205/50-16 on SSR Comp 16x7 wheels. Additionally, you will need to swap the OEM shocks for softer aftermarket shocks. I went with Koni FSDs. The combination of the non-RFT Michelins plus the Koni FSDs has cured the ride harshness and the car handles better in the bargain.

Going with as tall a tire as possible will only get you part of the way to improved ride harshness. The OEM shocks are very harsh in their ride. Taller tires will not completely compensate for the harshness of the OEM shocks. I know; I thought that fitting taller non-RFT tires would solve the ride harshness that I was experiencing. The tires got me maybe 60% relief, but the remaining 40% was there over every bump. Tires and shocks need to be replaced. Fortunately, there is a solution to your challenge.


----------



## BladeRunnerrr (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey,

You're right, they stuck with the R53 for the convertible until they got the newer model convertible "converted".

How much does it cost to get the new shocks? I've never had to do that with a car before.

For tires, I'm studying the various "consumer" mags to find the quietest, smoothest riding tires, but still not sure what is the tallest sidewall that will fit.

Thanks for the suggestions so far!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The old convertible is an R52. R52 production ran from 2004 to 2008. The new convertible is an R57. R57 production started in 2009. 

Take the VIN to a dealer parts counter. They can print out a list of options.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Koni FSDs are somewhere in the range of $700 for the set plus installation & alignment.

If you try to fit too tall of a tire, you are going to have problems with speedo & odo accuracy. For 16 inch wheels, you are looking at something like /50 series; but there an be a range of variance between manufacturers. You need to get tires that are within 5% of the stock rotations/mile. If you still want to go taller and keep the speedo & odo accuracy, you are looking at 15 inch tires & wheels. There may be caliper clearance issues with 15 inch wheels.... FSDs and 16 inch non-RFT tires are the ticket.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Take the VIN to a dealer parts counter. They can print out a list of options.
> 
> *If your car has the sport suspension or the sport package, don't just change the shocks. The sports suspension is more than just shocks. The springs are different and most likely so are the sway bars. I'd have to look at part numbers. You might be able to get a set of used springs from someone who has stiffened up the standard suspension*.
> 
> ...


Springs have a minimal impact on ride harshness. I have the Sport Suspension on my R53. Swapping out the OEM shocks made a major improvement in the handling because now I have a form of roll stabilization with the FSDs that wasn't there with the stock shocks.

EDIT: Checking the OP, it sounds like the car is the base (non-S) Convertible. If that is the circumstance, then the car already has the 'softest' springs on it. For another perspective on the Koni FSDs, check out this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=375049


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> Springs have a minimal impact on ride harshness.


Fixed my post before I read your reply  --- Andrew


----------

